

Keeping secrets with JavaScript – An Introduction to the WebCrypto API [video] - humpt
https://timtaubert.de/blog/2014/10/keeping-secrets-with-javascript/

======
diafygi
A great talk. I had no idea you could create a prompt for the user to input
their password that wouldn't be visible to Javascript (really cool!).

One thing that was really glossed over in the beginning was switching from an
arbitrary data format to an ArrayBuffer. Is there are built-in way to do that
operation or will we need to write our own conversion functions?

~~~
ttaubert
For non-binary data in general you would have to create your own serialization
mechanism. For everything that can be represented textually you can however
use the TextEncoder/Decoder API: "var buffer = new
TextEncoder("utf-8").encode(text)".

~~~
diafygi
Thanks for the response. What I wouldn't give for a built-in equivalent of
python's pickle.

